# Gute filme mit Clint Eastwood



## crah (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe mir innerhalb von 3 wochen die Dirty Harry Collection auf Blu-Ray angesehen und bin fastziniert von den Filmen mit Clint Eastwood.
Ich hatte damals ja schon Gran Torino angesehen und fand den film schon hammer geil.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand weitere gute Actionfilme mit Clint Eastwood in der Hauptrolle kennt egal ob western odern nicht.

mfg crah


----------



## troppa (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,

würd auf jeden Fall dir die Dollar-Triologie (vor Allem: Zwei glorreiche Halunken), Pale Rider, Erbarmungslos und Million Dollar Baby empfehlen. 
Space Cowboys war auch gut, braucht man aber nicht unbedingt gesehen zu haben.


----------



## facehugger (22. Mai 2011)

Hmmm:


Pale Rider
Heartbreak Ridge
In the Line of Fire
Perfect World
Weißer Jäger, schwarzes Herz
Hängt ihn höher
Ein Fressen für die Geier
Der Mann, der niemals aufgibt...
nur um noch ein paar zu nennen.

Gruß


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Mai 2011)

du hast mit gran torino eindeutig einen seiner besten filme gesehen


----------



## Low (22. Mai 2011)

Jop, Gran Torino ist göttlich!


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2011)

Ich mach es mir mal einfach ....klick 

Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit welches der schlechteste mit ihm war ......aber es fällt mir keiner ein


----------



## crah (23. Mai 2011)

troppa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würd auf jeden Fall dir die Dollar-Triologie (vor Allem: Zwei glorreiche Halunken), Pale Rider, Erbarmungslos und Million Dollar Baby empfehlen.
> Space Cowboys war auch gut, braucht man aber nicht unbedingt gesehen zu haben.


 


facehugger schrieb:


> Hmmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich mach es mir mal einfach ....klick
> 
> Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit welches der schlechteste mit ihm war ......aber es fällt mir keiner ein



vielen dank dann werde ich mir mal einige bei amazon rauspicken.

mfg crah


----------



## ziggi1 (23. Mai 2011)

Hier auf deutsch

egal mit welcher beteiligung - man muss jeden gesehen haben, wo der name Eastwood auftaucht.
is meine meinung dazu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2011)

Der Mann aus San Fernando / Mit Vollgas nach San Fernando fand isch sschon recht witzig, auch Firefox ist schon fast Kult. Sehenswert sind eigendlich alle Filme


----------

